# [Levelstopp][Horde]"Die Rote Liste" rekrutiert!



## Tzula (15. März 2013)

Hallo WoW-Community!

______________________________________
Epilog: Wie Phau zur &#8222;Roten Liste&#8220; kam!

Ahh&#8230;mir läuft das Wasser im Mund zusammen. Noch ein wenig Kräuter hier, eine Prise Salz dort. Ich war gerade dabei mir ein gigantisches Omelett zu Braten, als ich unsanft aus meinen Träumen gerissen wurde&#8230;
&#8222;Wach auf, Du faules Stück Rattendreck!&#8220;, war die erste Stimme die ich, noch sichtlich benommen vom tiefen Schlummer, wahrnahm.
&#8222;Du wiascht bald genuch Ruhe finden!&#8220;, ertönte eine zweite, gefolgt von einem wiehernden Lachen.
Die Ausdünstungen meiner aufgezwungenen Gesprächspartner stiegen mir äußerst unangenehm in die Nase und vertrieben die imaginären Reste von Eiern und Speck auf penetrante Art und Weise.
&#8222;Hoch mit Dir, Welpe!&#8220; wurde ich angefahren. &#8222;Oder ich ziehe Dir das Fell ab!&#8220;
Okay, ich war mir jetzt fast sicher, dass mir dieses nicht georderte Weckkommando eventuell negativ gesonnen sein könnte.
Schon wurde ich von zwei muskulösen grünen Armen unsanft gepackt und auf die Beine gestellt. Das Geräusch einer knackenden Lendenwirbelsäule und das anschließende Gejammer des Orks ließen mich unweigerlich Grinsen.
&#8222;Findescht Du wohl witzich, waaas? !@#$%^-*!&#8220; Eine knochige Faust gräbt sich in meinen Bauch und bringt die dortigen Biereinlagerungen in eine unkontrollierte Aufwärtsbewegung.
&#8222;Wenn er jetzt reiaaan muss mach ich ´n kalt, maaan!&#8220;
Dann waren die grünen Arme wieder da und schwitzige Hände legten sich um meinen Hals wie ein Schraubstock.
Irritiert starrte ich auf mehrere auffällige Narben am Unterarm des Orks, bevor ich langsam das Bewusstsein verlor und mich auf einmal wieder in meiner Küche befand. Noch ein wenig Kräuter hier, eine Prise Salz dort...
___________________________________

*Was ist die &#8222;Rote Liste&#8220;?*

_Die &#8222;Rote Liste&#8220; ist ein vor wenigen Wochen ins Leben gerufenes Levelstopp-Projekt auf Hordenseite des Servers &#8222;Die Nachtwache&#8220;._

*Was zum gurgelnden Murloc ist ein Levelstopp-Projekt?*

_In einer Levelstopp-Gilde werden auf bestimmten Character-Level-Stufen geplante Pausen eingelegt. Hierfür wird der Zugewinn an Erfahrungspunkten temporär abgeschaltet._

*Okay soweit. Aber was soll das bringen? Ich will schließlich so schnell wie möglich auf die Donnerinsel!
*
_Na dann. Lass´ Dich nicht unnötig aufhalten! Allerdings levelt man mittlerweile so rasend schnell, dass der ganze spannende und zum Teil sehr liebevoll gestaltete Spielinhalt aus mehr als 7 Jahren WoW-Geschichte an Dir vorbeizieht wie die Landschaft beim Blick aus einem ICE-Fenster!
_
*Ahja. So ein Retro-Ding also. Dabei ist doch eh nichts mehr wie früher!*

_Stimmt. Unser Ziel ist es aber dennoch, so nahe wie möglich an das authentische Spielgefühl vergangener Zeiten heranzukommen. Da wo Veränderungen unwiderruflich Einzug gehalten haben versuchen wir diese sinnvoll zu integrieren. 
_
*Heißt konkret?*

_&#8230;dass wir in regelmäßigen Zeitabständen längere Levelpausen einlegen werden um mit der jeweiligen, originalen Ausrüstung gemeinsam die entsprechenden Instanzen und Schlachtzüge nachzuerleben. Dabei verzichten wir, dem ursprünglichen Spielgefühl wegen, auf die Verwendung von Erbstücken und anderen Mechanismen, welche den Levelprozess zu Gunsten eines hyperschnellen Erreichens der Maximalstufe beeinflussen._

*Wo stoppt ihr jetzt genau?*

_Größere Levelstopps werden auf den zurückliegenden Endgame-Stufen vorgenommen, sprich mit Level 60, 70, 80 etc. Je nach Bedarf und unter Berücksichtigung der Wünsche der Mitspieler werden weitere Stopps eingelegt um möglichst allen die Chance zu geben, die Vielfalt des Spieles in allen Facetten auskosten zu können.
_
*Hört sich in der Theorie gut an. Praktisch wird man aber doch kaum genügend Spieler für so etwas finden, oder?*

_Ja es ist natürlich nicht ganz so einfach. Spieler die sich auf der &#8222;Roten Liste&#8220; eintragen wollen müssen demnach einem gewissen Anforderungsprofil entsprechen. Darunter fallen Attribute wie Geduld und eine gewisse Disziplin unseren notwendigen Regeln gegenüber. Wir wollen es jedem Spielertyp ermöglichen, in einer stressfreien, gemütlichen Atmosphäre das Spiel zu genießen. Es werden Levelpausen entstehen, welche dem natürlichen Trieb der schnellen Weiterentwicklung entgegenwirken. Wenn man den größten Wert auf das Wohl der Gemeinschaft legt, muss der Einzelne eventuell hin und wieder etwas zurückstecken bzw. Kompromisse eingehen können.
_
*Gut gut. Ich habe jetzt mal &#8222;Levelstopp&#8220; gegoogelt. Da gibt es ja ne Menge Projekte. Warum also ihr?*

_Gute Frage. Es gibt einige bereits etablierte Levelstopp-Gilden. Darunter mit Sicherheit auch sehr erfolgreiche, die gut geführt sind und nette, symphatische Mitglieder haben. Andere Projekte sind, wegen den einkalkulierbaren &#8222;Startschwierigkeiten&#8220; leider schon nach wenigen Wochen wieder eingestellt worden.
Unsere Motivation ist es, gerade für Spieler welche gerne von Anfang an bei dem &#8222;Abenteuer&#8220; Levelstopp-Gilde dabei sein wollen, ein gut strukturiertes und langfristig geplantes Projekt anbieten zu können. Die meisten Parallel-Gilden sind bereits in Gildengeschichte und Spielinhalt fortgeschritten. Wir wollen quasi den Startschuss ab Level 1 anbieten &#8211; nichts wird verpasst, alles liegt noch vor uns!_

*Gibt&#8217;s bei euch eine Alterbeschränkung?*

_Nein, wir haben keine Altersbeschränkung. Die vergangenen Wochen haben gezeigt, dass wir sowohl auf neugierige jüngere Mitspieler eine Anziehungskraft haben als auch auf &#8222;ältere Semester&#8220;, welche sich gezielt und entspannt mit Gleichgesinnten in einer freundlichen und reifen Atmosphäre das Spiel genießen wollen. Bisher hat uns diese Mischung schon eine Menge herausragend spassiger Momente geliefert!_

*Okay. Vorletzte Frage. Am Anfang des Threads gibt es so einen Rollenspieltext. Ich bin kein Rpler!*

_Keine Angst. Wir sind auch keine Rollenspiel Gilde. Wir wollen das Rollenspielelement aber auf freiwilliger Basis in unsere Gemeinschaft einbauen, um es interessierten Spielern zu ermöglichen die Spielatmosphäre zu vertiefen. Wir beherbergen also sowohl Rpler wie wie Non-Rpler. Da wir auf einem RP-PvE-Server angesiedelt sind, machen wir es aber zur Voraussetzung, dass unsere Mitspieler bei ihrer Namensgebung die speziellen Regelungen für RP-Server beachten und das Rollenspiel der Servercommunity respektieren, keinesfalls stören und bestenfalls bereichern!_

*Nur für den Fall, dass es mich wirklich interessieren würde. Habt ihr ne Homepage?*

_So in etwa ja. Wir haben als Webpräsenz für die &#8222;Rote Liste&#8220; ein Forum, erreichbar unter:
http://wowgilden.net/DieRoteListe

Einfach mal vorbeischauen. Es lohnt sich!_

---------

Das vorherige fiktive Frage-Antwort-Spiel sollte dem Zweck dienen schon einmal ein paar grundsätzliche Aspekte unseres Projektes zu beleuchten.Wer Fragen, Anregungen oder Kritik an uns hat kann dies ebenfalls hier tun, unsere Webpräsenz besuchen oder einen unserer Mitspieler ingame ansprechen. 

Trollische Grüße,
Tzula


----------



## Tzula (18. März 2013)

Gestern Abend, 17.03., kam es zum ersten kleinen Event, dass wir als Gilde gemeinsam durchgeführt haben. Feierlich wurde die Gildengründung und vor allem der neue Wappenrock eingeweiht. Anschließend kam die Gilde in einer Taverne zusammen, um auf "Die Rote Liste" anzustoßen. Hier ein kleiner Einblick in den gestrigen Abend:
http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/3721/gildenevent.jpg


Lasst auch euren Namen auf der Roten Liste erscheinen: 

http://wowgilden.net/DieRoteListe


----------



## Virgasson (18. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin schon etwas länger auf der Suche nach einer Levelstopp Gilde die
noch am Anfang steht und nun bin ich über euch gestolpert :-) 

Würde mich gerne mit meinen Untoten Mönch (Level 2) bei euch bewerben, den ich 
auch als Hauptcharakter spielen möchte.

Da ich schon der Ü30 Fraktion angehöre, bin ich meisten erst Abends nach Feierabend
online.

Im Spiel steht bei mir hauptsächlich  der Spaß und der Zusammenhalt der Gilde im Vordergrund.

Würde mich über eine Antwort von euch freuen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Yagba (18. März 2013)

Virgasson schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin schon etwas länger auf der Suche nach einer Levelstopp Gilde die
> noch am Anfang steht und nun bin ich über euch gestolpert :-)
> ...





Hallo Jörg,


vielen Dank für Dein Interesse an unserem Projekt. Spass und Zusammenhalt sind quasi die Grundpfeiler unserer Gildenidee - obwohl das alle von sich behaupten!

Bei uns gibt es keine Vorgaben was die Aktivität unserer Mitspieler angeht. Viele in unseren Reihen sind berufstätige Erwachsene mit Familie - RL wird demnach GROSS geschrieben.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du einmal auf unserer Gilden-Webpage vorbeischaust und dort vielleicht, mit einigen wenigen Sätzen, eine Art Mini-Bewerbung (Duftmarke) hinterlässt.

Hier ist der Link: http://wowgilden.net/DieRoteListe



Ich hoffe wir sehen uns!


Der Phau


----------



## Virgasson (18. März 2013)

Ok, alles klar werde ich machen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. März 2013)

Nur zur Erinnerung:

Haltet euch an die Push-Regeln.


----------



## Tzula (29. März 2013)

Nach unserem letzten Gildenevent - ein Staffellauf durch die Hauptstadt - kam es in Orgrimmar zum Vandalismus:

"Unbekannte haben in der Nacht zu heute das Tor in Orgrimmars Tal der Ehre beschmiert. Eine Grunzerpatrouille entdeckte die torgroßen Schriftzüge nachdem sie in einem nahegelegenen Schankbetrieb die Einhaltung des Sperrstundenverbots kontrolliert hatte. Erste Spuren führten in ein nahegelegenes Gebäude, ein stadtbekannter Erfahrungseliminierer wurde hierzu vernommen. Dazu Oberster Grunzer Brokk Wachwut:"Bislang tappen wir im Dunkeln." Aufschluss über die Täter soll nun die inschriftenkundliche Analyse liefern."

http://s7.directupload.net/images/130329/xw2x7dyk.jpg


Weiterhin wünscht "Die Rote Liste" ein schönes Osterfest. Erholt euch alle gut. Wir haben noch immer gemütliche Plätze an unserem Lagerfeuer für mutige Helden frei.

http://wowgilden.net/DieRoteListe  (mittlerweile mit neuem Banner und einem schönen Gildenblatt)


Liebste Grüße,
Tzula


----------



## Tzula (7. April 2013)

/Umfangreiches Update des Startposts vollführt


----------



## Tzula (15. April 2013)

Seit heute 0:00 Uhr wurde der Levelstopp frei gegeben! Die Stimmung glich bzw gleicht der Aufbruchstimmung bei einem neuen AddOn. Es ist unglaublich und so soll es auch sein! Der nächste Stopp liegt bei 49, damit wir uns für unser nächstes großes Ziel wappnen und sammeln können: Level 60  und die möglichst authentische Nacherlebung des entsprechenden Contents.

Seid auch ihr dabei, wenn wir Azeroth unsicher machen und setze deinen Namen auf die Rote Liste: 
http://wowgilden.net/DieRoteListe


Liebe Grüße,
Tzula


----------



## Tzula (27. April 2013)

Und noch immer wächst und gedeiht das Projekt! Unsere Reihen füllen sich weiter und es kommt keine Langeweile auf. Gemeinsame Instanzgänge und ein aktiver Chat stehen an der Tagesordnung. Diverse spaßige und abwechslungsreiche Events ergänzen den Gildenalltag. 

Schaut doch mal bei uns herein:

http://wowgilden.net/DieRoteListe

Grüße,
Tzula


----------



## Tzula (22. Mai 2013)

Am kommenden Sonntag, dem 26.5., wird unser aktueller Levelstopp mit einem grandiosen Event aufgehoben und auf 60 angehoben.
Dann erwartet uns eine lange Zeit auf diesem Level. Aber keine Angst - wir werden nicht sofort in die Raids stürzen... Nein, auch weiterhin lassen wir alles so gemütlich und entspannt wie möglich angehen. Weiterhin stehen bei uns die Raids nicht im Fokus - Gemeinschaft und Spaß stehen noch immer im Vordergrund und werden auch immer dort stehen bleiben... Raids sehen wir dabei so nur als nette Beigabe.

Somit sei gewiss, dass weiterhin alle Neulinge genug Zeit haben, um Anschluss zu finden. Ebenso, dass regelmäßige Events und gemeinsame Unternehmungen auf der Tagesordnung stehen werden. Sicherlich werden auch die Raids nicht zu kurz bei uns kommen, aber wir setzen auf diese nun mal keine oberste Priorität... Das sollte sich jeder Neuinteressent bewusst machen!

Ich freue mich von euch zu hören!

Grüße,
Tzula

http://wowgilden.net/DieRoteListe


----------



## Nelt (19. Juni 2013)

Grüße,



nach Beendigung unseres Aufnahmestoppes, suchen wir wieder freundliche und hilfsbereite Spieler, welche sich nicht hetzen lassen und das Spiel in Ruhe und in einer netten, geselligen Runde geniessen wollen. Wir haben jetzt sogar PVP Schlachten mit der Allianz organisiert und werden solche BG`s auch öfters durchführen. Des Weiteren werden auch bald wieder Events laufen und der Classic-Raid-Betrieb wid bald starten. Trotzdem ist noch Zeit sich uns anzuschliessen!


Liebe Grüße


Die Rote Liste


----------



## Farantula (23. Juni 2013)

/push


----------



## Nelt (2. Juli 2013)

Wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach netten Spielern, welche sich uns anschliessen. Bald starten wir mit dem Raidbetrieb. Was aber nicht heißt das wir bald weiterziehen. Wer eine gute, zusammenhaltende Truppe sucht, ist hier gern gesehen.
Wir stoppen auf Stufe 60. Erledigen Instanzen gemeinsam. Farmen Erfolge, Ruf, Rezepte. An den Wochenenden versuchen wir Events und PVP Schlachten mit Allieanzlern auf die Beine zu stellen.

Setze auch DU deinen Namen auf die Liste.



Die Leitung Der Roten Liste.


----------



## Nelt (16. Juli 2013)

*hievt das Pergament mit dem Aufruf wieder nach oben*


Wer Interesse hat, kann sich gern uns anschliessen.


----------



## Tzula (11. August 2013)

*wischt etwas Staub aus dem Thread*

Mittlerweile haben sich mutige Mitglieder der Roten Liste den Gefahren in AQ und MC gestellt und sind triumphierend in die Gildenhallen zurück gekehrt, so dass nächste Woche der erste BWL-Raid auf uns wartet. 

Aber lasst euch davon nicht abschrecken - vorraussichtlich werden wir bis in den Herbst hinein auf 60 verharren. Es bleibt also auch für neue Interessenten die Möglichkeit etwas Classic-Luft zu schnuppern. Also: Keine Scheu!

Aber nicht nur Raids stehen bei uns auf dem Plan. Noch immer herrscht eine reife, kreative Atmosphäre, die von einem abwechslungsreichen Gildenalltag bestimmt wird.

Wer also Lust auf Raids, Events und sonstige Gildenaktivitäten in einer angenehmen Atmosphäre hat, der darf gerne einen Blick in unser Forum werfen und dort ggf eine Bewerbung hinterlassen 

Liebe Grüße,
Tzula


----------



## Tzula (27. August 2013)

Gestern besuchten einige Listler das erste Mal den Tempel von Ahn’Qiraj. Tapfer kämpfend drangen sie bis zu den Zwilingsimperatoren, Vek’nilash und Vek’lor, vor - doch diese wussten den Eindringlingen der Roten Liste die Stirn zu bieten. Diese Imperatoren, welche schon seit dem Krieg der Sandstürme vor tausend Jahren dort eingeschlossen waren, zeigten sich nicht erfreut, dass einige daher gelaufene Trunkenbolde, Rowdys und Herumtreiber ihren Weg in die Freiheit und somit auch den Einmarsch der Qiraji in Kalimdor verhindern wollten. 
Beide Seiten mussten erheblich einstecken - doch letztendlich wird die Rote Liste nicht aufgeben und erneut den Kampf gegen die Zwillinge suchen...!

Mittlerweile gibt es auch noch einige weitere neue Sachen bei der Liste: Nefarian lag das erste Mal bei einem interessanten Unentschieden im Staub, eine Duell-Liega sowie eine BG-Twink-Gruppe sind in Planung, sowie auch eine Homepage, die mit vielen Bildern und Geschichten, wie ein Erinnerungsalben dienen soll. (Eindrücke davon gibts hier: http://wow-dieroteliste.jimdo.com/   <- Achtung, noch eine Baustelle! Aber viel Spaß beim Gucken)

Ansonsten verbleibe ich mit einem lauten 'Für die Rote Liste'!

Grüße,
Tzula


----------



## Nelt (19. Oktober 2013)

Gestern brachen die Mitglieder der Roten Liste in die Scherbenwelt auf. In einem 2 stündigen Event, wurde der Gang durchs Portal absolviert.
Besonderen Dank geht an den Spieler von Aldor, welche in einer Predigt uns vor dem Portal empfing. Des Weiteren möchten wir uns bei den "Wächtern der Zeit" bedanken, welche uns ebenfalls einen Streiter fürs Event bereitstellten. Dank geht ebenfalls an dem Paladin von der Nachtwache, welcher sich für uns mit dem Dämonenfürsten hinterm Portal anlegte und gerettet werden sollte.
Wir danken auch recht herzlich der Delegation der Levelstoppgilde "Zeitzeugen" welche ebenfalls mit 3 Kriegern unseren Übergang begleiteten.

Wir suchen weiterhin Spieler, welche sich uns anschliessen möchten. Trotz Stufe 70 ist noch viel Zeit zum Aufholen.

Grüße


----------



## Nelt (27. Oktober 2013)

Grüße,

der Großteil unserer Gemeinschaft hat die 70 erreicht. Gemeinsam bestreiten wir regelmäßige Hero Instanzen des BC Contents. Heute Abend steht ein Gildenlotto Event auf dem Plan.

Wer Interesse hat sich uns anzuschliessen, kann gern ein paar Zeilen in unserem Forum setzen.

Selbst einige weibliche Mitspieler tragen unseren Wappenrock, was erheblich zum guten Gildenklima passt.

Grüße von der Nachtwache


----------



## Quiliria (7. November 2013)

_*schattenhaft schleicht etwas durch Orgrimmar, es hinterlässt leichte Luftzüge, und sehr kleine Fußabdrücke in den staubigen Gassen der Orkmetropole*_

"Rekrutierungsoffizier sollst du sein haben sie gesagt"

_*murmelt eine leise Goblinstimme vor sich hin*_

"Zettel verteilen du sollst"

_*sie beisst auch in den Schatten von ihrem Leberwurstbrot, MIT Gürkchen ab*_

"Leute heran holen du sollst"

_*seufzend"_

"Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuut, dann machen wir es halt, aber die haben nicht mit Quiliria Zischknall gerechnet und ihren Methoden Leute zu "rekrutieren"."

_*ein sehr fießes Goblinlachen verstummt als sie sich entfernt*_

Grüße euch,

ich wollte euch einmal von unseren Fortschritten berichten. Wir haben erfolgreich das Portal in die Scherbenwelt durchschritten, und mit viel Engagement daran gemacht Level 70 zu erreichen. Das hat der Großteil erfolgreich absolviert!

Anfang Dezember wollen wir uns dann das erste Mal hinter die Mauern Karazhans wagen...es soll dort spuken, aber die Theatervorstellungen sind gut. 

Außerdem plant unser Eventochse Mantokir (er ist Taure) wieder viele tolle Events, auch dem maskierten Glücksspiel sind wir nicht abgeneigt.

Wenn ihr also Lust verspürt, WoW wieder einmal wieder anders zu erleben, als stumm durch den Dungeonfinder zu rennen, alle Taktiken zu missachten und euch überhaupt die Dailies zum Hals raus hängen, dann seid ihr noch immer bei uns richtig.

Meldet euch doch bei uns, oder sprecht uns einfach an, wenn wir mehr erfahren sollt. Und zwar hier: 

http://wowgilden.net/DieRoteListe

Es grüsst euch Quiliria Zischknall!


----------



## Nelt (22. November 2013)

Grüße,


ab dem 05.12.2013 besuchen wir das erste Mal die Raidinstanz Karazhan.

Wir sind weiterhin auf der suche nach netten Spielern, welche dem Levelstoppkonzept positiv gesonnen sind und WoW in Ruhe spielen und geniessen wollen.


Grüße


----------



## Nelt (7. Dezember 2013)

Karazhan wurde mit 3 Gruppen zu je 8 Kämpfern gecleart. Es war leichter als wir dachten. Nun steht am Sonntag Gruul und Maggi auf unserer Liste.

Des Weiteren startet bald unsere interen Duell Liga, wo wir uns untereinander im PVP und sonstigen Spaßwettkämpfen messen.

Wenn Du Interesse an solchen Events hast oder einfach nur eine nette und ruhige Gildengemeinschaft suchst, meld dich bei uns.

Liebe Grüße von der Nachtwache.


----------



## Nelt (21. Dezember 2013)

Die Rote Liste wünscht allen hier und Euren Familienangehörigen, eine ruhige und besinnliche Weihnachtszeit. Feiert schön im Kreise eurer Liebsten. Des Weiteren einen unfallfreien Rutsch ins Jahr 2014 und viel Gesundheit im neuem Jahr.

Wir danken ausserdem allen Spielern, welche uns beim Aufbau der Gilde geholfen haben, allen Spielern, welche uns bei Events oder sonstigen Aktivitäten hilfreich unterstützen.

Wir wünschen allen Levelstoppgilden weiterhin eine super Zukunft und hoffen das die Zusammenarbeit auch weiterhin so super läuft, oder gar verbessert wird.

Wer Interesse hat kann sich gern bei uns umsehen, entweder im Forum http://wowgilden.net/DieRoteListe oder uns im Game direkt kontaktieren.

Fürs neue Jahr haben wir wieder neue Events geplant bzw. sind gerade in der Organisation.

Alles Gute Weiterhin !!

Aelas


----------

